# help for new sc-57 owner



## rklaass (May 13, 2012)

I've had my sc-57 for about a week and enjoying it and leaning it. I tried to set up a second HDMI out to a 22" monitor but after several tries I am left with no audio or video through the whole system even though I've done several system resets. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can't output digital audio/video via zone 2. Only analog audio, composite video & componet video. So you will have to choose cableing based on what you are trying to send the signal to. That's if your trying to use "Zone 2" as an output.

What is your set up sequence that you are trying now.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry youre having issues, very nice AVR you got there. Seems to me a three zone AVR should offer digital support in, at least, a second zone but maybe Tonto is correct. I know this is a silly question but did you read your manual thoroughly?


----------



## rklaass (May 13, 2012)

I didn't read that part till after I tried. I've concluded I can't output two digitals so now I'm just trying to get back to start. I've messed with both the HDMI control setting and also the HDMI out on the remote. I think it has to do with the out setting. When I first tried to use that out setting onthe remote it said "please wait" so I waited for hours. I read the book and it said that setting also turns on speaker B which I'm not using. I also notice my MCACC blue indicator light is always on. I've messed with many things including several system resets and even leaving it's power unplugged for a minute. So how about some ideas on how to start over.


----------



## rklaass (May 13, 2012)

Good news. I got it going. Thanks for your input. Before I left this morning for work I unplugged it and left it unplugged till I got home supper time. When I got back I plugged my TV back in then plugged the power back in then turned in on. Yahoo!!!!! Thanks again.


----------

